# GTB and LiPo



## Sith Lord (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, Im going to jump in and grab a GTB esc for Oval...and with that, Im also going for LiPO cells....the Novak site is unclear as to what packs can be used besides "2s 7.4v" but it mentioned a pair of them? 

So the question is, what cells would be a good pack.....since there is companys out there like Orion, trinity and such. What is a good pack that wont break the bank?


----------



## Sith Lord (Jan 13, 2008)

Max Amps also makes several packs, are they any good?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Sith Lord,

Check and see what can be used at that track you are going to run at.

A lot of us who have been pushing and promoting LIPO in oval have decided for OUR deals the ONLY lipo allowed will be the ORION 3200 "carbon edition" battery that is sealed in a plastic case.

These batterys are around 80 - 100 bucks depending on where you buy them, they provide more than ample power and voltage, they are all very close to being equal to one another, and have led to some very close racing.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

swtour said:


> Sith Lord,
> 
> Check and see what can be used at that track you are going to run at.
> 
> ...


Same story at our track -- we are running the Orion Carbon 3200 with the 21.5 motor and it is a super combination. The Orion 3200 Carbon is awesome -- it runs consistent all day (I use the SAME 1 PACK ALL DAY !). The first practice run is the same as the A-Main run. :thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

swtour said:


> Sith Lord,
> 
> Check and see what can be used at that track you are going to run at.
> 
> ...


Orion lipo are very good. Much higher voltage curve then the Maxamps.

There are several companies offering new lipos that are at the top of my
list is the new SMC 5000 lipo pack. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Couldn't agree more with SWTour and TeamGoodwrench. Our track also followed the Novak 21.5 brushless motor and Team Orion/Peake 3200 hardcase lipo combo. We've run this for a month and also traveled to another track with our same rules. There's currently no "official" rules and this is a good example of the racers taking charge of what we racers, want.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

The RC-Oval Series will only allow the 3200 Carbon pack as well.


----------



## Sith Lord (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess they are using the Trak Power 4900 pack,


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anybody ran the new reedy hard case 3200?? Is it the same cells as the orion?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

afaik, the Reedy lipo hasn't been released yet (I think I heard February)

This battery won't be legal for OUR racing (SWTOUR) in '08, but we will be having some people do some testing with it to see where it falls in comparison with the ORIONS.


----------

